

Apple disallows use of geolocation by iPhone app devs just for ads - shrikant
http://developer.apple.com/iphone/news/archives/2010/february/#corelocation

======
adolph
This is a good thing for users go because the iPhone's GPS is pretty expensive
battery-wise.

------
ntoshev
Where do you get location-targeted ads from? I don't think adsense allows you
to target by location.

~~~
wensing
Google Ad Manager allows you to target by location.

~~~
ntoshev
It seems to do geotargeting by IP address of the user.

There should be an API that allows the publisher to pass latitude/longitude as
retrieved from the GPS and get targeted ads as a result.

Google AdWords allow targeting by proximity for local businesses, at least in
Google's own searches.

